# Gear puller studs



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone know where to find, if they can be found, replacement studs for pullers? We have a couple in the tool box with stripped threads and if it isn't necessary to replace the whole thing, I'd rather go that route.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I beleive you can buy them from McMaster-Carr right online. We use that place all the time. Or another site is Grainger. Hope this helps.


----------

